# Laughed At This One



## cash4chaos (Jun 19, 2016)

I just wonder how people can be so unrealistic ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prewar-schw...L-/222159179488?&_trksid=p2056016.m2518.l4276


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 19, 2016)

Its a schween! Its gotta be worth a fortune! RIght?! lololol...I have no idea man...no idea at all.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 19, 2016)

Momma said it's worth that much, she saw one just like it at the Mall.


----------

